# GT-pedia



## korat (11. Mai 2007)

aus gegebenem anlaß!
die GT-pedia!

was bedeuten namen und abkürzungen rund um GT eigentlich?
modellnamen, technische abkürzungen, rahmendetails.
hintergründe, fotos. was euch einfällt.

ich fang einfach mal an:


----------



## korat (11. Mai 2007)

*XIZANG*

[tschidschang]

ist der chinesische name für tibet, das seitens der vr china (und auch von der internationalen staatengemeinschaft) als zu ihrem territorium gehörig betrachtet wird. die geschichte ist allgemein nachzulesen.

sollte ich jemals eins haben, lasse ich vielleicht decals anfertigen: BODJUL, das ist nämlich die tibetische bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (11. Mai 2007)

*GROOVE TUBE*

[gruhf tjuhb]

a. eine von GT 1992 eingeführte aussparung für die zugführung im oberrohr.
kein hängenbleiben, kein geklapper und hammer-optik. kein umständliches einfädeln. ich bin kein metallurg, aber die steifigkeit des rohrs dürfte sich aufgrund der profilierung erhöht haben.
für mich eines der schönsten rahmendetails überhaupt.
vorbehalten war das g. höherwertigen stahlrahmen, in alu oder titan wurde es nie realisiert.





b. ein satirischer film von 1972






c. ein 25m hohe kletterroute im fire wall-massiv (krabi, thailand), erstbegangen 1995 im schwierigkeitsgrad 6a.
sieht geil aus, also wenn ich da unten mal vorbeikomme...






d. eine firma "GT", welche röhren für verstärker produziert.


----------



## korat (11. Mai 2007)

*RICHTER 8.0*

_Charles Francis Richter_






ist der entwickler der richter-skala zur klassifizierung von erdbeben.
die skala steigt logarithmisch an.











_8 bis 8,9
VerwÃ¼stung; alle GebÃ¤ude unbewohnbar; akute Lebensgefahr innerhalb und auÃerhalb von GebÃ¤uden; flÃ¤chendeckende ZerstÃ¶rungen; an KÃ¼sten katastrophale, bis zu 40 Meter hohe Flutwellen mÃ¶glich.
(1â22 Milliarden Tonnen TNT) (Meteorit 250â700 m)
alle 5 Jahre ein Beben_

das beben in senshi, china, am 23.01.1556, welches mit abstand die meisten todesopfer gefordert hat (830.000), hatte einen wert von 8.0 auf der (theoretisch) nach oben offenen richter-skala.


----------



## versus (11. Mai 2007)

toller fred !

weiss jemand woher gary´s faible für china und dessen nachbarn kommt ???

KARAKORAM:

gebirgszug zwischen pakistan, china und indien, der über 60 gipfel mit mehr als 7.000m beinhaltet 









u.a. den hier (K2)






die frage nach den rot/schwarzen tischtennisschlägern auf den LE (zaskar und XCR) ist immer noch nicht abschliessend geklärt!


----------



## insanerider (11. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> *XIZANG*
> 
> [tschidschang]
> 
> ...



  Freedom for Tibet!


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> toller fred !
> 
> weiss jemand woher gary´s faible für china und dessen nachbarn kommt ???
> 
> ...



Ist wohl eher Gary`s Faible für das Himalaya oder er wollte Yeti Konkurenz machen  

Die Tischtennisschläger sind wohl eher als Gag zu verstehen. Es kennzeichnete die handgeschweißten Rahmen aus Amerika. Es gibt der Zeit einen fred bei mtbr. Im 2000 Katalog soll es erklärt sein.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=296541


----------



## korat (12. Mai 2007)

*TIMBERLINE*

"waldgrenze", also die region in den bergen, oberhalb der kein waldwachstum mehr möglich ist, andererseits aber die aussicht so richtig spaß zu machen anfängt.
oberhalb der waldgrenze beginnt in den bergen das oft besungene gefühl der freiheit.
die waldmaschine wird zum freerider.

_timber_ geht wie unser wort _zimmer_ zurück auf das althochdeutsche _zimbar_ oder altsächsische _timbar_, welches 'bauholz' und zugleich (daraus gebauten) 'wohnraum' bezeichnet.


----------



## kingmoe (12. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Tischtennisschläger sind wohl eher als Gag zu verstehen. Es kennzeichnete die handgeschweißten Rahmen aus Amerika. Es



Jep, könnte passen. Die Schläger sind nur auf Modellen, die folgende Ergänzung tragen:
"Handmade at the GT Micro Factory in Santa Ana California."


----------



## Effendi Sahib (12. Mai 2007)

Gute Idee, Deine DschieTiePiedia  

Auf dem Foto sieht man AFAIK "Zaskar", die frühere Residenz des Dalai Lama:


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2007)

SO VIELES KANN ZASKAR SEIN :

http://www.zaskarfilms.com/



ein gebirgszug in tibet der eigentlich zanskar genannt wird.








teppiche

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BLUE-GREEN-Z...AWL-SCARF_W0QQitemZ200107847155QQcmdZViewItem


die bedeutung und der wortstamm  von zaskar


1.5 Etymology
"Zanskar" is also often found to be written "Zangskar" in sociological studies or "Zaskar" in geographers reports or maps of the Himalaya fifty or so years ago.
An etymological study (Snellgrove and Skorupsky, 1980) of the name "Zangskar" reveals that its origin might refer to the natural occurrence of "copper" within this region, the Tibetan word for which is "Zangs".
The second syllable however seems to be more challenging as it has various meanings: "Zangs-dkar" ("white copper"), "Zangs-mkhar" ("copper palace") or "Zangs-sKar" ("copper star").
Crook (1994) partly shares this interpretation but suggests that the origin of this name might also be "Zan-mKhar" ("food palace"), because the staple food crops are so abundant in an otherwise rather arid region. Some of the religious scholars of the district, also cited by Snellgrove and Skorupsky (1980) and Crook (1994), held that it was originally "bZang-dKar", meaning "good" (or "beautiful") and "white". "Good" refers to the shape of the Padum plain which is triangular, the symbol of Dharma and religion, "white" refers to the simplicity, goodness and religious inclinations of the Zanskaris. Thus, even if etymologically it would be more correct to use "Zangskar", we decided to adopt the most frequently found spelling for this region which is undoubtedly "Zanskar



oder männer mit diesem nick für kontaktanzeigen 



http://www.joyclub.de/my/270226.zaskar.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Mai 2007)

mein neid gebührt denen die alle besitzen.     
alle gt modellnamen:



   GT


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aggressor 
 Aggressor 1.0

Aggressor 2.0 
 Aggressor 24" 

Aggressor 3.0 
 Aggressor Women's 

Airstream 
 Arette 

Attack 
 Autostream 

Autostream EX 
 Avalanche 

Avalanche (01) 
 Avalanche (02) 

Avalanche 0.0 Disc 
 Avalanche 0.5 

Avalanche 1.0 
 Avalanche 1.0 Disc 

Avalanche 2.0 
 Avalanche 2.0 Disc 

Avalanche 3.0 
 Avalanche 3.0 Disc 

Avalanche AL 
 Avalanche AL RS 

Avalanche AL w/Rock Shox 
 Avalanche Expert 

Avalanche LE 
 Avalanche Spin 

Avalanche Suspension 
 Backwoods 

Bestwick Pro 
 Bestwick Pro 16" 

Bestwick Team 
 Borrego 

Bravado LE 
 Bravado LE RS 

Bravado LE w/Rock Shox 
 Bullet 

Bump 
 Chucker 1.0 

Chucker 2.0 
 Chucker 20" 

Chucker 24" 
 Chucker 3.0 

Cirque 
 Compe 

Corrado 
 Corrado RS 

Corrado w/Rock Shox 
 Course 

D12 
 D5 

D8 
 Dave Voelker Metal Issue 

Deuce 
 DH i 

DH i Race 
 DH-i 

Discovery 
 Double Down 

Edge 
Edge Aero 

Edge Aluminum 
Edge Chromoly 

Edge Titanium 
Edge Zap Aluminum 

Edge Zap Chromoly 
Edge Zap Titanium 

El Diablo 
 Flame 

Fly 
 Force 

Forte Titanium 
 Fueler 

Fueler Pro XL 
 Fury 

Glide 
 Glide Deluxe 

Glide Six 
 GTB 

GTB-1 
 GTR Series 1.0 

GTR Series 2.0 
 GTR Series 3.0 

Hot Wheels 
 I Drive Expert 

I Drive Pro 
 I-Drive 0.0 

iDrive 1.0 
 I-Drive 1.0 

iDrive 2.0 
 I-Drive 2.0 

iDrive 3.0 
 I-Drive 3.0 

i-Drive 4 1.0 
 i-Drive 4 2.0 

i-Drive 4 3.0 
 i-Drive 4 5.0 Disc 

iDrive 4.0 
 I-Drive 4.0 

i-Drive 5 1.0 
 i-Drive 5 2.0 

i-Drive 5 3.0 
 i-Drive 5 4.0 

iDrive 5.0 
 I-Drive 5.0 

iDrive 6.0 
 i-Drive 7 1.0 

i-Drive 7 2.0 
 i-Drive 7 3.0 

I-Drive Expert 
 iDrive Race 

iDrive Team 
 I-Drive XC 1.0 

I-Drive XC 2.0 
 I-Drive XC Ultra 

IDXC 1.0 
 IDXC 2.0 

IDXC 3.0 
 IDXC 4.0 

Interceptor 
 Interceptor (01) 

Interceptor (02) 
 iT1 

Jamie Bestwick King 
 Jamie Bestwick Pro 

Jamie Bestwick Pro 16" 
 Jamie Bestwick Team 

Jetstream 
 Karakoram 

Karakoram (01) 
 Karakoram (02) 

Karakoram Suspension 
 Karakoram w/Rock Shox 

Karkass 
 Kobra 

Kozmopolitan 
 Legacy 

Lightning 
 Lil' Timber 

Lobo 1000 DH 
 LOBO-1000 DH 

LTS-1 
 LTS-1 Spin 

LTS-1000 DS 
 LTS-1000 Spin 

LTS-2 
 LTS-2000 

LTS-2000 DS 
 LTS-3 

LTS-3000 
 LTS-3000 DS 

LTS-4 
 LTS-4000 

LTS-5 
 Mach 1 

Mach 1 Expert 
 Mach 1 Jr. 

Mach 1 Pro 
 Mach 16 

Mach 3 
 Mach One 

Mach One (01) 
 Mach One (02) 

Mach One Cruiser 
 Mach One Expert 

Mach One Jr. 
 Mach One Jr. CB 

Mach One Pro 
 Mach Two 

Mach Two (01) 
 Mach Two (02) 

Mini Mach One 
 Moto 

Moto Glide 
 Nomad 

Nomad LTD 
 Nomad LTD Women's 

Nomad Sport 
 Nomad Sport Women's 

Nomad Women's 
 Outbound 

Outpost 
 Outpost (01) 

Outpost (02) 
 Outpost Trail 

Outpost Trail (01) 
 Outpost Trail (02) 

Palomar 
 Palomar (01) 

Palomar (02) 
 Palomar (03) 

Palomar (04) 
 Pantera 

Pantera (01) 
 Pantera (02) 

Pantera AL 
 Pantera AL RS 

Pantera AL w/Rock Shox 
 Pantera Suspension 

Passage 
 Performer 

Performer (01) 
 Performer (02) 

Performer (Mag) 
 Power Series 

Power Series 0.5 
 Power Series 1.0 

Power Series 24 
 Power Series 24" 

Power Series 3.0 
 Power Series Expert 

Power Series Jr. 
 Power Series Junior 

Power Series Micro 
 Power Series Pro 

Power Series Ultra Box 
 Power Series XL 

Pro Freestyle Tour 
 Pro Freestyle Tour Team 

Pro Performer 
 Pro Performer (01) 

Pro Performer (02) 
 Pro Series 

Pro Series (01) 
 Pro Series (02) 

Pro Series 24 
 Pro Series 24" 

Pro Series Micro 
 Pro Series Mini 

Pro Series Pro 
 Pro Series Team 

Pro Series XL 
 Pulse 

Quatrefoil 
 Quatrefoil LX 

Rage 
 Raider 

Rapid Transit w/fenders 
 Rave 

Reboud 
 Rebound 

Richter 8.0 
 Ricochet 

Ricochet Anatomica 
 RTS-1 

RTS-2 
 RTS-3 

Ruckus 1.0 
 Ruckus 2.0 

Ruckus 3.0 
 Ruckus DJ 

Ruckus I-Drive 1.0 
 Ruckus I-Drive 2.0 

Ruckus i-Drive Flowta 
 Ruckus SS 

Ruckus Trail 1.0 
 Ruckus Trail 2.0 

Ruckus UF 
 Saddleback 

Series 1 
 Series 2 

Series 3 
 Series 4 

Show 
 Slick Daddy 

Slipstream 
 Slipstream SE 

Soul Cycle 
 Speed Series 

Speed Series 24" 
 Speed Series Cruiser 

Speed Series Jr 
 Speed Series Jr. 

Speed Series Team 
 Speed Series Team (Spin) 

Speed Series Team Expert 
 Speed Series Team Jr. 

Speed Series Team XL 
 Speed Series Team XL Spin 

Speed Series XL 
 Strike 

STS DH 
 STS-1 

STS-1000 DS 
 STS-1500 DS 

STS-2 
 STS-DH 

STS-Lobo DH 
 STS-XCR1000 

STS-XCR2000 
 Surf Betty 

Talera 
 Team Avalanche 

Team Avalanche RS 
 Team LTS 

Team RTS 
 Team Trials 

Tempest 
 Tequesta 

Tequesta FS 
 Thumper 

Timberline 
 Timberline (01) 

Timberline (02) 
 Timberline FS 

Timberline iDrive 
 Timberline LTD 

Timberline LTD Automatic 
 Timberline Trail 

Timberline Women's 
 Tour 

Tour 2 
 Tour 2 (01) 

Tour 2 (02) 
 Transit Express 

Ultra Glide 
 Vantara 

Vengeance 
 Vengeance Spin 

Vertigo 
 Vertigo (01) 

Vertigo (02) 
 Virage 

Voelker Edge 
 Windstream 

Woodside 
 XCR-1000 

XCR-1500 
 XCR-2000 

XCR-3000 
 XCR-4000 

XCR-5000 
 XCR-LE 

X-Games 
 Xiang Team 

Xizang 
 Zaskar 

Zaskar (01) 
 Zaskar (02) 

Zaskar Expert 
 Zaskar LE 

Zaskar LE RS 
 Zaskar LE Team 

Zaskar Pro 
 Zaskar Race 

Zaskar RS 
 Zaskar Suspension 

Zaskar Team 
 Zaskar w/Rock Shox 

Zaskar X 
 Zazkar LE 

Zone 
 ZR 1.0 

ZR 2.0 
 ZR 3.0 

ZR 4.0 
 ZR 5.0 

ZR-1000 
 ZR-2000 

ZR-3000 
 ZR-4000 

ZR-5000 
 ZRX 

ZuM 3.0 
 ZuM 4.0

dazu brauchts leider mehr als nur eine garage


----------



## redsandow (12. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein neid gebührt denen die alle besitzen.
> alle gt modellnamen:
> 
> 
> ...



BILDER?


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2007)

Schöne Liste David, aber immer noch nicht ganz vollständig. Hier meine Ergänzungen. 

Aggressor
Aggressor 1.0

Aggressor 2.0
Aggressor 24"

Aggressor 3.0
Aggressor Women's

Airstream
Arette
Arrowhead

Attack
Autostream

Autostream EX
Avalanche

Avalanche (01)
Avalanche (02)

Avalanche 0.0 Disc
Avalanche 0.5

Avalanche 1.0
Avalanche 1.0 Disc

Avalanche 2.0
Avalanche 2.0 Disc

Avalanche 3.0
Avalanche 3.0 Disc

Avalanche AL
Avalanche AL RS

Avalanche AL w/Rock Shox
Avalanche Expert

Avalanche LE
Avalanche Spin

Avalanche Suspension
Backwoods

Bestwick Pro
Bestwick Pro 16"

Bestwick Team
Borrego

Bravado LE
Bravado LE RS

Bravado LE w/Rock Shox
Bullet

Bump
Chucker 1.0

Chucker 2.0
Chucker 20"

Chucker 24"
Chucker 3.0

Cirque
Compe

Corrado
Corrado RS

Corrado w/Rock Shox
Course

Cyclone

D12
D5

D8
Dave Voelker Metal Issue

Deuce
DH i

DH i Race
DH-i

Discovery
Double Down

Edge
Edge Aero

Edge Aluminum
Edge Chromoly

Edge Titanium
Edge Zap Aluminum

Edge Zap Chromoly
Edge Zap Titanium

El Diablo
Flame

Fly
Force

Forte Titanium
Fueler

Fueler Pro XL
Fury

Glide
Glide Deluxe

Glide Six
GTB

GTB-1
GTR Series 1.0

GTR Series 2.0
GTR Series 3.0

Hot Wheels
I Drive Expert

I Drive Pro
I-Drive 0.0

iDrive 1.0
I-Drive 1.0

iDrive 2.0
I-Drive 2.0

iDrive 3.0
I-Drive 3.0

i-Drive 4 1.0
i-Drive 4 2.0

i-Drive 4 3.0
i-Drive 4 5.0 Disc

iDrive 4.0
I-Drive 4.0

i-Drive 5 1.0
i-Drive 5 2.0

i-Drive 5 3.0
i-Drive 5 4.0

iDrive 5.0
I-Drive 5.0

iDrive 6.0
i-Drive 7 1.0

i-Drive 7 2.0
i-Drive 7 3.0

I-Drive Expert
iDrive Race

iDrive Team
I-Drive XC 1.0

I-Drive XC 2.0
I-Drive XC Ultra

IDXC 1.0
IDXC 2.0

IDXC 3.0
IDXC 4.0

Interceptor
Interceptor (01)

Interceptor (02)
iT1

Jamie Bestwick King
Jamie Bestwick Pro

Jamie Bestwick Pro 16"
Jamie Bestwick Team

Jetstream
Karakoram

Karakoram (01)
Karakoram (02)

Karakoram Suspension
Karakoram w/Rock Shox

Karkass
Kobra

Kozmopolitan
Legacy

Lightning
Lil' Timber

Lobo 1000 DH
LOBO-1000 DH

LTS-1
LTS-1 Spin

LTS-1000 DS
LTS-1000 Spin

LTS-2
LTS-2000

LTS-2000 DS
LTS-3

LTS-3000
LTS-3000 DS

LTS-4
LTS-4000

LTS-5
Mach 1

Mach 1 Expert
Mach 1 Jr.

Mach 1 Pro
Mach 16

Mach 3
Mach One

Mach One (01)
Mach One (02)

Mach One Cruiser
Mach One Expert

Mach One Jr.
Mach One Jr. CB

Mach One Pro
Mach Two

Mach Two (01)
Mach Two (02)

Mini Mach One
Moto

Moto Glide
Nomad

Nomad LTD
Nomad LTD Women's

Nomad Sport
Nomad Sport Women's

Nomad Women's
Outbound

Outpost
Outpost (01)

Outpost (02)
Outpost Trail

Outpost Trail (01)
Outpost Trail (02)

Palomar
Palomar (01)

Palomar (02)
Palomar (03)

Palomar (04)
Pantera

Pantera (01)
Pantera (02)

Pantera AL
Pantera AL RS

Pantera AL w/Rock Shox
Pantera Suspension

Passage
Performer

Performer (01)
Performer (02)

Performer (Mag)
Power Series

Power Series 0.5
Power Series 1.0

Power Series 24
Power Series 24"

Power Series 3.0
Power Series Expert

Power Series Jr.
Power Series Junior

Power Series Micro
Power Series Pro

Power Series Ultra Box
Power Series XL

Pro Freestyle Tour
Pro Freestyle Tour Team

Pro Performer
Pro Performer (01)

Pro Performer (02)
Pro Series

Pro Series (01)
Pro Series (02)

Pro Series 24
Pro Series 24"

Pro Series Micro
Pro Series Mini

Pro Series Pro
Pro Series Team

Pro Series XL
Psyclone
Pulse

Quatrefoil
Quatrefoil LX

Rage
Raider

Rapid Transit w/fenders
Rave

Reboud
Rebound

Richter 8.0
Ricochet

Ricochet Anatomica
RTS-1

RTS-2
RTS-3

Ruckus 1.0
Ruckus 2.0

Ruckus 3.0
Ruckus DJ

Ruckus I-Drive 1.0
Ruckus I-Drive 2.0

Ruckus i-Drive Flowta
Ruckus SS

Ruckus Trail 1.0
Ruckus Trail 2.0

Ruckus UF
Saddleback

Series 1
Series 2

Series 3
Series 4

Show
Slick Daddy

Slipstream
Slipstream SE

Soul Cycle
Speed Series

Speed Series 24"
Speed Series Cruiser

Speed Series Jr
Speed Series Jr.

Speed Series Team
Speed Series Team (Spin)

Speed Series Team Expert
Speed Series Team Jr.

Speed Series Team XL
Speed Series Team XL Spin

Speed Series XL
Strike

STS DH
STS-1

STS-1000 DS
STS-1500 DS

STS-2
STS-DH

STS-Lobo DH
STS-XCR1000

STS-XCR2000
Surf Betty

Talera
Team Avalanche

Team Avalanche RS
Team LTS

Team RTS
Team Trials

Tempest
Tequesta

Tequesta FS
Terramoto
Terramoto FS
Thumper

Timberline
Timberline (01)

Timberline (02)
Timberline FS

Timberline iDrive
Timberline LTD

Timberline LTD Automatic
Timberline Trail

Timberline Women's
Tour

Tour 2
Tour 2 (01)

Tour 2 (02)
Transit Express

Ultra Glide
Vantara

Vengeance
Vengeance Spin

Vertigo
Vertigo (01)

Vertigo (02)
Virage

Voelker Edge
Windstream

Woodside
XCR-1000

XCR-1500
XCR-2000

XCR-3000
XCR-4000

XCR-5000
XCR-LE

X-Games
Xiang Team

Xizang
Xizang LE
Zaskar

Zaskar (01)
Zaskar (02)

Zaskar Expert
Zaskar LE

Zaskar LE RS
Zaskar LE Team

Zaskar Pro
Zaskar Race

Zaskar RS
Zaskar Suspension

Zaskar Team
Zaskar w/Rock Shox

Zaskar X
Zazkar LE

Zone
ZR 1.0

ZR 2.0
ZR 3.0

ZR 4.0
ZR 5.0

ZR-1000
ZR-2000

ZR-3000
ZR-4000

ZR-5000
ZRX

ZuM 3.0
ZuM 4.0

und ich wette, dass es noch mehr gibt  Und wenn wir von jedem noch ein Bild hier reinstellen, sprengen wir das Forum


----------



## korat (12. Mai 2007)

na das sieht nach arbeit aus...
und wenn wir damit fertig sind, fangen wir mit den GT-mitarbeitern an. ungefähr 2012 können wir dann mit einem katalog sämtlicher GT-fahrer weltweit beginnen.

weitermachen!




Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man AFAIK "Zaskar", die frühere Residenz des Dalai Lama:



nein, das ist dessen palast, der potala in lhasa, der hauptstadt tibets.


----------



## GTdanni (12. Mai 2007)

Ich bin zu faul das jetzt in der Liste zu ändern, möchte aber das Tachyon noch ansprechen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (12. Mai 2007)

die tischtennischläger gehn auf folgende geschichte zurück: im jahr 2000 wurde ein abstellraum in der microfactory in santa ana, ca durch eine Tischtennisplatte aufgewertet, um einen inoffiziellen treffpunkt zu generieren. das ganze war weniger geplant es ist wohl einfach passiert....(hui) im jahr 2001 wurden dann nur die rahmen die in santa ana gefertigt wurden ( achtung es gab mehrere us fabriken - nicht alle zaskars rts etc die made in usa sind sind gleichzeitig made in santa ana) mit diesem symbol gekennzeichnet - das im wesentlichen nonkonformismus und spass an der sache symbolisieren soll, da es in santa ana bessere und schlechtere tischtenniskünste bei gt mitarbeiten gab... ("some are good, some not so good, SOME SUCK!") -  tenor sollte sein - "hab spass mit diesen highend teilen - egal wie gut du biken kannst - denn es kommt nicht aufs können sondern den gemeinsamen spass an der sache an. wie auch immer diese rahmen schränken dich in keiner weise ein"....

ansonsten wenn ich mal muße hab kommt hier mit sicherheit noch mehr - tolle idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (13. Mai 2007)

wie wäre es denn mit einem "oben-fixiertem-thread" in dem wir jedes Modell in einer Antwort mit ein wenig Text und vielen Bildern beschreiben? So als 2007er GT Fan-Gemeinde Projekt? Ich habe nichts dagegen mich stark daran zu beteiligen, würde aber vorschlagen das nur wenige oder nur einer Schreibzugriff erhält, falls so etwas möglich ist. Das wäre eine riesen Arbeit, würde aber allen was bringen, es wäre mal eine komplette Sammlung und würde die Modellbestimmung sicher erleichtern. Oder, was meint ihr?
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Kint (14. Mai 2007)

da so ein thread eh zugespammt wird ( beschränkung halte ich für nicht existent 7 durchführbar) eher mal sammeln dann alles in neuem faden ordnen und den alten verschwinden lassen - siehe wettbewerbsfaden....


----------



## kingmoe (14. Mai 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mit einem "oben-fixiertem-thread" in dem wir jedes Modell in einer Antwort mit ein wenig Text und vielen Bildern beschreiben?



Wartet nur auf meine neue Website  
Da wird es nicht nur ums Zassi gehen: www.zaskar.de  

Ich werde da auch auf euren Wissens-Fundus zurückgreifen wollen!!!
Mit diesem Forum als Unterstützung sollte es gelingen, daraus die informativste GT-MTB-Fanpage zu machen.
Bilder sind natürlich auch schön, mir geht es dann aber hauptsächlich um Fakten und Infos.Ein eigenes Forum wird es nicht geben, das hier ist nicht zu toppen und wir als Link auftauchen.

Dauert aber schon noch ein paar Wochen, Baby Nr. 2 ist unterwegs...


----------



## BonelessChicken (14. Mai 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein neid gebührt denen die alle besitzen.
> alle gt modellnamen:
> 
> ****
> ...



Karakoram Elite fehlt noch in der Liste.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (15. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wartet nur auf meine neue Website
> Da wird es nicht nur ums Zassi gehen: www.zaskar.de
> 
> Ich werde da auch auf euren Wissens-Fundus zurückgreifen wollen!!!
> ...








Geil, ein Zaskar-Fossil


----------



## korat (15. Mai 2007)

klar, der zaskopteryx!

ich dachte eben, spaßhalber (was sonst?) die relevanten beiträge im ersten post alphabetisch geordnet zu verlinken, aber man kann das wohl leider nur begrenzte zeit editieren. naja.


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Geil, ein Zaskar-Fossil



Und ein and zuviel  ... aber geile Idee... was kostet eine e-Mail-Adresse?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (22. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> klar, der zaskopteryx!
> 
> ich dachte eben, spaßhalber (was sonst?) die relevanten beiträge im ersten post alphabetisch geordnet zu verlinken, aber man kann das wohl leider nur begrenzte zeit editieren. naja.



Ich tippe eher auf Zaskarosaurus Rex


----------



## DieÖligeKette (22. Mai 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> was kostet eine e-Mail-Adresse?



Ich nehm auch eine


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2007)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch eine



Wer würde da wohl keine nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (23. Mai 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wer würde da wohl keine nehmen


Ich nicht. 

E.


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2007)

klaro gildet ja auch nur wer ein fahrfertiges hat.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2007)

Sorry, aber Mail-Addis werden leider nicht zu haben sein. 
Ich habe gerne die totale Kontrolle, wenn ich für Domains gerade stehe. Das ist mehr eine Prinzipsache, als dass ich hier jemandem mißtrauen würde.
Aber das Online-Recht ist schon tückisch genug, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung... 

Ach ja, mein GT-Pedia-Eintrag:

*Pantera*

Schwarze Miezekatze mit großen Zähnen:






Oder war ein GT-Mitarbeiter der Namensfindungskommission einfach nur mit der falschen Frisur unterwegs?!


----------



## Kint (26. Mai 2007)

wenn schon pantera dann bitte das zeitlich passende album - aus der nach hairmetal zeit....:


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. Mai 2007)

DeTomaso Pantera


----------



## korat (5. Juni 2007)

*GARY TURNER*
(von morfeus, vgl. hier)

Gary Turner reparierte ursprünglich Trompeten und fuhr in seiner Freizeit Autorennen. Anfang der 70er Jahre zerstörte sein Sohn, ein passionierter Biker, mehrmals sein Rad. Nach einem weiteren schlimmen Crash lieh Gary Turner von einem Freund eine Rohrbiegemaschine und konstruierte einen Rahmen, der haltbarer und steifer war als die damals erhältlichen Rahmen. Bald produzierte Gary in seiner Garage für die gesamte Nachbarschaft in Fullerton (Kalifornien) Rahmen.

Auf einem nahegelegenen BMX-Kurs lernte Turner Richard Long kennen. Long besaß ein Bikeshop in Anaheim und die beiden Männer wurden Freunde. Beide teilten die Frustration über die am Markt erhältlichen Bike Produkte, besonders im Segment des gerade entstehenden BMX Marktes.

Schließlich entwickelten die beiden Freunde eine Vision für die Gründung einer Bike-Firma, die die Bedürfnisse aller Altersgruppen befriedigen konnte und dabei gleichzeitig die Qualität und Haltbarkeit zu liefern in der Lage war, wie sie für BMX und Mountainbikes notwendig war. Da die Nachfrage nach Turners handgemachten Rahmen nicht nachließ, entschieden die beiden, ihre eigene Firma ins Leben zu rufen.

1979 verkaufte Long seinen Fahrradshop und GT Bicycles (GT = die Initialen von Gary Turner) wurde gegründet. In der nächsten Dekade weiteten die beiden Partner ihre Produktlinie jenseits von Bikes für Jugendliche aus, mit spezieller Ausrichtung auf Mountainbikes.

Long und Turner führten GT Bycicles bis 1993 als Privatunternehmen. In diesem Jahr verkauften sie die Mehrheit der Anteile an die Bain Capital Company. Bain Capital brachte GT 1995 an die Börse.

Im Juli 1996 starb Richard Long bei einem Motorradunfall auf dem Weg zum NORBA Rennen in Big Bear, Kalifornien.

1997 produzierte GT Fahrräder der Marken GT, Powerlite, Robinson und Dyno in Santa Ana und Huntington Beach, hatte etwa 700 Mitarbeiter und Erlöse von knapp 200 Millionen Dollar pro Jahr.

Turner war zu diesem Zeitpunkt weiterhin in der Firma aktiv, beschäftigte sich jedoch hauptsächlich mit speziellen Designprojekten und trat bei Werbeveranstaltungen auf.

Durch den Tod von Richard Long, der GT bis dahin durch seine schiere Willenskraft organisatorisch zusammengehalten hatte, gerät GT langsam in eine Schieflage, von der nach außen hin jedoch noch nichts sichtbar war, da die finanziellen Mittel nach wie vor reichlich vorhanden waren. Verkaufszahlen wurden nicht erreicht, Prognosen lagen falsch, die Auslieferung der Bikes verzögerte sich und massive Rückrufaktionen fanden statt. Die Geschäftszahlen verschlechterten sich und die Aktie fiel.

Im Sommer 1998 kaufte Questor, der Geldgber von Schwinn Cycling & Fitness, die Firma GT für 175 Millionen Dollar. Schwinn und GT fusionierten zu einem globalen Konzern mit zwei starken Marken, die in einigen Bike- und Fitness-Segmenten Marktführer waren.

Im Frühjahr 2001 wurde klar, dass Questor und die Banken sich entschieden hatten, sich zurück zu ziehen. Investitionen wurden gestoppt und Zahlungen an Lieferanten und Subunternehmer eingestellt. Schwinn-GT Inc. meldete am 27.6.2001 Konkurs an. Das einstmals mächtige Duo wurde durch das Konkursgericht am 11.9.2001 für 86 Millionen Dollar an Pacific Cycle verkauft. Dies bedeutete einen Verlust von fast 175 Millionen Dollar für Questor und war ein Schlag für die gesamte Branche. Unterlegener Konkurent im Bietergefecht um GT/Schwinn war Huffy, Produzent vor allem von günstigen Bikes für den Massenmarkt, die hauptsächlich in amerikanischen Baumärkten verkauft wurden. Zu Pacific gehört u.a. auch die Bike-Marke Moongoose.

Alle Mitarbeiter von GT und Schwinn wurden entlassen, nur einige wenige erhielten einen neuen befristeten Arbeitsvertrag für 90 Tage, um Pacific bei der Übernahme zu helfen.

2002 entschied Pacific, dass bei GT weiterhin qualitativ hochwertige Bikes gebaut werden sollen und das Segment des preiswerten Massenkarktes nicht bedient werden soll.


----------



## kingmoe (4. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste nicht, wohin mit dieser Info, aber hier ist sie zumindest nicht ganz falsch. Ich sehe diesen Thread als Wissensdatenbank für alles rund um die Marke GT:

Bruce Boone (ja, der mit den geilen Titan-KB und Ritzeln) hat mal für GT bzw. deren Olympia-Bikes gearbeitet:

"In 1997, the market slowed down for aftermarket products, and I accepted an offer at GT bicycles, with whom I had dealt with on the Olympic super bikes. I programmed their laser that cut the bike tubes. In late 1998, GT was bought by the owners of Schwinn, so I left there before that entire ship sank. (There had been talk of shutting down the manufacturing division all together.)"

Quelle:

http://www.booneti.com/about.htm


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Siegerbike des Bikefliegen 2008, auf beiden Schanzen: GT Chucker.

In 20 Jahren vielleicht interessant.

VG
Peter


----------



## gt-kolli (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 
super Liste bitte noch das I-Drive Marathon aufnehmen
Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald

P.S Es liegt was in der Luft ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. November 2008)

Rennrad-Bereich

ZR steht für Zaskar Road. 

Dieses Namenskürzel wurde 1999 eingeführt und ersetzte alle Namen der Alu-Rennradrahmen.

Super selten ist der ZR 1000 in weißer Team-Lackierung


----------

